# Skydive for Diabetes



## DRWFDiabetes (Mar 16, 2015)

Dear Friends and Colleagues 

It’s official, I hate having Type 1 Diabetes so much that I’ve decided to throw myself out of an aeroplane to do something about it. No, not to end it all, but to raise money for charity. On Saturday, 25th April 2015,  I will be doing a tandem skydive from 10,000 feet alongside my colleague Claire Levy and our volunteer supporters Lynwood Newman, Chris Edwards and Sarah Brown. The jump will take place at Old Sarum in Salisbury with GoSkydive. 

Together we are hoping to raise over £4000 for DRWF. Every penny we raise will go straight to the charity and help us continue our work providing educational support, events and resources for people living with diabetes and the healthcare professionals that look after them, whilst also funding vital diabetes research to establish the causes; develop improved management and treatment options; and ultimately find a cure. We aim to ensure that all people with diabetes have access to the right information and support to develop a proactive approach to successful self-management, to ensure that they are ’staying well until a cure is found....’

We have set up a JustGiving page for those wishing to support us. Donating through JustGiving is simple, fast and totally secure. Your details are safe with JustGiving – they’ll never sell them on or send unwanted emails. Once you donate, they’ll send your donation directly to DRWF. So it’s the most efficient way to donate – saving time and cutting costs for the charity. Here is the link 
www.justgiving.com/DRWF-GOSKYdive 

If you hate diabetes too, we hope you can support us and send you a big heartfelt THANK YOU in advance for helping us reach our combined target. 

Very best regards

Lee


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 19, 2015)

Its on two posts but pls support those "MAD" good folk


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 16, 2015)

Would "U" ???


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2015)

Hope it went well "Lee" & the others who took part


----------



## DRWFDiabetes (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Hobie, yes, it went really well. It was a bit touch and go in the morning because it was pouring with rain and low storm clouds, but it cleared up about 11am and we went for it


----------



## DRWFDiabetes (Apr 29, 2015)

A big thanks to all of my fantastic family and friends who sponsored me to jump from 10,000 feet above Salisbury Plain last weekend. 

So far our team of Diabetes Daredevils have raised almost £8,500 for DRWF and the total is still climbing www.justgiving.com/DRWF-GOSKYdive 

It was such an exhilarating experience that I've decided to go back as soon as I can and jump from 15,000 feet. If you want to give it a go, you're welcome to join me   

I've just added a new gallery with some photos to our Flickr page if you want to have a look www.flickr.com/photos/drwfdiabetes/sets/

Thanks everyone

Lee


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 29, 2015)

Lots of smiling people on photos !  V. Good. & pennies raised


----------

